# 5/2 way control valves



## مهندس رافعات (10 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا
I needs a real photo for 5/2 pneumatic control valve double pilot and single pilot pneumatic actuation, plus a cross section picture.

please help me I need it urgently


----------



## Anis-Anas (10 سبتمبر 2011)

assalam aleikom
you could make an official inquiry for me. 
I then send you the drawing. 
because I work for a company that produces control valves
and without inquiry i do not have the permission to send drawings any where, if i do it without inquiry i will get many problems in my work and may be i must go to the prison
sorry brother i hoppe you understand my situation
may Allah belss you#
Anis Anas


----------

